# Difference in Eggs/Embryos?? Statistics



## bubbles2010 (Apr 10, 2011)

Does any one know what I can expect the difference in eggs/embyos is, has there been any surveys?

Whilst i appreciate every cycle is different, do they give you more drugs or stronger drugs if you are an egg sharer or just the same?

Thanks x


----------



## MrsMiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Hiya

Not quite sure what you mean regarding difference in eggs/embryos but with regard to egg sharing, I believe the clinic use your AMH, FSH, LH etc. blood test levels along with antral follicle counts from scans to give them an idea of what dosage to put you on for stimming, they then scan you every few days and can adjust the dosage following scans if necessary 

Obviously, because you are egg sharing the clinic will want to harvest a minimum of 8 or so eggs in order for there to be enough for each woman, however they also have to be mindful not to overstim for OHSS. 

I don't know what the stats are though unfortunately..... not sure if I've helped at all x x


----------

